# My "new" Trek 560!



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I have been intrigued by the Trek 1120 bikepacking rig and it's rack system, particularly the rear rack.

I have a Trek Stache 5 with many upgrades and have used it extensively for bikepacking as well as my go to trail ride.
I was able to order the rear rack from our local Trek dealer hoping to retrofit it to my Stache 5.

I went riding in the desert the other day and dropped by my friends store to say hi. He had bought a Stache 5 about a year ago but decided it was too small for him. He asked if I wanted to buy it for $500. I said I already had too many bikes but when he dropped the price down to $350 I couldn't resist!

It is one size up from my present Stache but I knew I could make it fit. I bought some clamps at the hardware store and along with the P_clamps I already had I was able to mount the rack up. I still need to do some trimming of bolts but it is rock solid. Now I can have a bikepacking rig all set up and ready to go and then have a trail rig as well.
I will post again once I get it all packed up for a trip. Looking forward to it! For less than $500 I have something comparable to the 1120. After all the times I have thrown money away at this sport it is time to get some payback for a change!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Played around with it some more. Trimmed up the U bolts and remounted the hose clamps. I think it will hold up great. Actually 6 attachment points vs Trek's 4 on the 1120.

Roll up front along with tapeat bag. Threw on a Jandd trunk rack just to see if it would fit.
Shorter stem and different bar. But with this build I think {gasp!} that I might put on some Jones bars!
Will go with a frame bag from my other Stache, another tapeat bag, 2 eight liter dry bags to lash onto the rear rack sides. and 2 man tent will go on top of rack. I have some water bottle mounts that will go on each side of the front fork. Probably for bottles but might try some gear mount cages as well.
Gearing is Ok but I might throw a double up front to get a lower gear. Of course it needs to be shifted by hand, but that isn't too big of deal.
Got in about 16 miles yesterday. Felt really good. I rode my other Stache rigid for a while before I converted to a front suspension fork and liked it except for the real rocky bumpy stuff.
Pictured below is a cool off the grid camper we saw on the route.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

That is interesting! Can you post up some close up pictures of how you have it mounted?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

bikeny said:


> That is interesting! Can you post up some close up pictures of how you have it mounted?


Will do. 
Back mounts are u-bolts
Front mount is P-clamps
Then near the P-clamps I have two hose clamps. Stays are protected with several wraps of gorilla tape.

The rack contours match up really well to the seat stays.

My frame is aluminum so I felt pretty comfortable with my clamp system. Not sure I would do so with their carbon frames.

The rack can be ordered from Trek. They had one in california and 5 nationwide. Around $120 for the rack before tax.

The rack does not come with the harnesses which would have been great. I think the harnesses are around $80 bucks each so around $160 for both. Not sure if I want to make that investment at this point. I would encourage the bag and harness makers to come up with their own take and offer products for this rack.

Also to make a rear fender to go under the rack and to attach to the rack. I might fashion my own.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are some photos of my ******* clamps.
I put my seatbag on the top of the rack. Makes a nice fender!

























Meanwhile back at the ranch


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

what a steal on the bike!! Great that you made the rack work. Hope the mounting system holds up on the trail. 

mike


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Got my Jones bars today. Also added water bottle mounts to the front fork.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I finally got a chance to take the 560 out on a bikepacking and riding trip to Utah but alas the bottom bracket took a dump on me and I didn't have time to order up the parts and tool to replace it, soooo I put the rack on my other Stache and was glad I did. My double ring and front suspension were very much appreciated on the trip.
The rack held up great.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

*Road trip to Utah*

Got a hall pass to go to Utah for a week. Kokopelli trail and Rainbow rim trail.
Was able to use my dedicated Trek 560 for a first time bikepacking. Worked awesome! Was able to get in both bikepacking and trail riding. Almost 200 miles ridden.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

If that top pic is your full bikepacking rig, you travel pretty light! Do you have a tent and/or sleeping bag in there?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

ddoh said:


> If that top pic is your full bikepacking rig, you travel pretty light! Do you have a tent and/or sleeping bag in there?


Not light at all!

Front roll holds bag and bivy and pillow.

Rear bag holds air mattress, some clothes, food and toiletries and tools.

3 front tapeat bags. One holds food, second one holds, phone, wallet, spare battery and charging cords, third one holds sony mirrorless camera and a small stocking hat.

Frame bag hold 3 liters of water and I can fit a jacket or wool top in it.

Pump is on the frame.

Two water bottles on fork.

I don't wear a backpack but I have a small one in my rear pack if I need the additional capacity. I really hate having something on my back.

Rear rack can hold two dry bags for longer trips if need be. Also the rear rack allows me to load up the rear seat bag more and keeps it low. No way I could run a rear seat bag without the rack plus it keeps it from swaying.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

Ok, i found your rack mounting pics! 

thanks for posting these.

Would you be willing to take a measurement between the two front seatstay mounts on the rack? 
my bike has braze ons there, but am wondering if the spacing is such that i can bolt the rack to it.

Also, do you have the part number for the rack? 
thanks


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

k9adv said:


> Ok, i found your rack mounting pics!
> 
> thanks for posting these.
> 
> ...


I would suggest going to a Trek Dealer that stocks the 1120 and taking your bike there so you can see exactly what you are up against as far as fitting the rack to your bike.
I just took a chance and ordered the rack and luckily it fit my bike perfectly. How it will translate to your bike I have no idea.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

richwolf said:


> I would suggest going to a Trek Dealer that stocks the 1120 and taking your bike there so you can see exactly what you are up against as far as fitting the rack to your bike.
> I just took a chance and ordered the rack and luckily it fit my bike perfectly. How it will translate to your bike I have no idea.


ok, i understand you are unwilling to take the measurement. thanks.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

k9adv said:


> ok, i understand you are unwilling to take the measurement. thanks.


First of all that one measurement will not guarantee the rack fitting your bike.

I gave you plenty of information already.

I took a chance ordered the rack and it happened to work on my bike.

Suck it up man.


----------



## skunkape69 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey Rich just curious if you are still using this rack and how has the frame held up to use over the long term?


----------

